# check this out...17,000 gal tank in a house



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.thereeftank.com/gallery/b...ges.php?c=3074

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is his thread. I've been following this for a while  He has this on a couple of different forums


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn, that's crazy! Imagine the water and electricity bills on that tank!

If I had that kind of money, I would build it as a public aquarium so I can charge people to visit it.


----------

